# Very Heavy mystery wood



## Leroy Blue (Aug 22, 2019)

* 24 x 3 x 3 very heavy blocks this week. One man trash another man treasure. My first thought because w wanted it to be was a medium to dark brown African Blackwood with some black spots and lines in it. It is dry but it felt much heavier than ABE. A friend thought it might be desert ironwood but grind it did not have the Iron Wood smell but a much faintersmell and much heavier than Iron wood.*

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## phinds (Aug 22, 2019)

What we have found is that one man's heavy is anothers light. What is the density, or if you don't know how to do that, what does it weight?

"Much heavier than African blackwood" would make it likely the heaviest wood in the world.

How do you get from African blackwood to "ABE" ? I assume you meant ABW

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 22, 2019)

does it sink?


----------



## phinds (Aug 22, 2019)

@Leroy Blue having the exact dimensions of the end grain is material to my analysis so I need you to clarify something. You list it as 3" x 3" but based on the aspect ratio, if the short dimension is 3" then the long dimension is almost 4", so please give me a more accurate measure.


----------



## Leroy Blue (Aug 24, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> does it sink?


 It did not even think about floating


----------



## Mr. Peet (Aug 25, 2019)

Leroy Blue said:


> It did not even think about floating



Still awaiting actual measurements to figure out density.


----------



## phinds (Aug 25, 2019)

Mr. Peet said:


> Still awaiting actual measurements to figure out density.


I also want them to figure out exactly what is a 1/4" x 1/4" section for comparison purposes. @Leroy Blue you've been here since I asked my question but you did not answer. Do you really want this identified?


----------



## Leroy Blue (Aug 25, 2019)

Thank You for offering your help.
I am making a square 2 inch block my sample to work from.
My small scale are having some troubles but hopefully some I will have a starting weight.


----------



## steve bellinger (Aug 25, 2019)

All right I know this is a long shot and I’m sure I’m most likely wrong, but what about Bohemian ebony? My brother gave me a couple pieces years ago that he got when he worked on Andros island. This stuff is heavy at least from what I’m use to. Here’s a pic just took. So I’ll let the experts correct me. Lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## phinds (Aug 25, 2019)

end grain does not seem very close --- no banded parenchyma at all

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 25, 2019)

steve bellinger said:


> All right I know this is a long shot and I’m sure I’m most likely wrong, but what about Bohemian ebony? My brother gave me a couple pieces years ago that he got when he worked on Andros island. This stuff is heavy at least from what I’m use to. Here’s a pic just took. So I’ll let the experts correct me. LolView attachment 170684View attachment 170683





phinds said:


> end grain does not seem very close --- no banded parenchyma at all



Steve i would not put up with Paul calling yall a band pacawhatdoyacallit...

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## steve bellinger (Aug 25, 2019)

@phinds would this stuff I posted be some kind of rosewood? Also are you talking them horizontal lines I see?


----------



## phinds (Aug 25, 2019)

steve bellinger said:


> @phinds would this stuff I posted be some kind of rosewood? Also are you talking them horizontal lines I see?


possibly and yes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Aug 25, 2019)

Leroy Blue said:


> Thank You for offering your help.
> I am making a square 2 inch block my sample to work from.
> My small scale are having some troubles but hopefully some I will have a starting weight.



Boyd,

If you lack a canning / kitchen scale and a post scale, just ask the post office to weigh it. If you buy product from a deli, their scale works great too. Many options...


----------



## Mr. Peet (Aug 25, 2019)

steve bellinger said:


> All right I know this is a long shot and I’m sure I’m most likely wrong, but what about Bohemian ebony? My brother gave me a couple pieces years ago that he got when he worked on Andros island. This stuff is heavy at least from what I’m use to. Here’s a pic just took. So I’ll let the experts correct me. LolView attachment 170684View attachment 170683



Steve,

Consider starting a new post with your wood. If you do, please re-read the one (post) you have here. "Bohemian ebony", as Bohemia is on the other side of the world (India) versus "Bahamian" Andros Island area. They are a big contrast and just want to be sure we understand you correctly. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Aug 25, 2019)

Mr. Peet said:


> Steve,
> 
> Consider starting a new post with your wood. If you do, please re-read the one (post) you have here. "Bohemian ebony", as Bohemia is on the other side of the world (India) versus "Bahamian" Andros Island area. They are a big contrast and just want to be sure we understand you correctly. Thanks.


yep never was any good at spelling that’s why I put Andros in my post. Lol


----------



## BandR (Apr 25, 2020)

I believe this is Allthi bei believe this is Allthorn _Koeberlinia Spinosa
I am in New Mexico and am familiar with the wood. Very heavy and ranges in colors much like desert ironwood. Allthorn is a shrub and do not usually grow very large so finding good peices of wood can be difficult and the huge thorns deter most people from going any further. I live on a ranch where I am lucky enough to have access to a huge supply of this beautiful and rare wood. Wink wink.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## phinds (Apr 25, 2020)

BandR said:


> I believe this is Allthi bei believe this is Allthorn _Koeberlinia Spinosa


Based on the end grain, I'd say that's impossible.


----------



## BandR (Apr 25, 2020)

I am very new to all of this but the peice I just cut looks the same to me?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BandR (Apr 25, 2020)

phinds said:


> Based on the end grain, I'd say that's impossible.


----------



## BandR (Apr 25, 2020)

I'm very new to this so correct me if I am wrong.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Apr 25, 2020)

BandR said:


> I am very new to all of this but the peice I just cut looks the same to me?


Not even remotely close. Look more carefully


----------

